# problem with TP Link MR 3020 wifi connection



## ghantaukay (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a TP Link MR 3020 wifi modem to be used with a 3G dongle. I have used it satisfactorily for about 3 -4 months. I use the wifi to connect my ipad2 to the internet. Owing to some problem I had to reset my ipad to factory settings. In the process the wifi password got lost. I wasnt able to remember what the password was. I was told to press the WPS switch on the wifi modem  for 10 to 15 seconds in order to reset the password. I did that but the modem started acting funny. The icon in the taskbar has a yellow triangle and even after several attempts I am not able to get a connection even in my pc. I tried it with my laptop with the same result. The 3G dongle restarts repeatedly and there is no internet connection. When I remove the modem and attach the 3G dongle to the pc directly there is no problem with internet connection. Its when I use the TP Link modem that the connection gets lost. I am totally at a loss. What do you think I should do? Without internet wifi my ipad 2 cannot connect to the net and I cannot update my files/ apps on my ipad. Please help me. Thanks in advance....D.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2013)

you reset your entire modem to default settings.modem password is different from wifi password & as long as you have modem password you can access modem settings page to change wifi password.i don't know who told you to press wps switch to reset entire modem but that was completely unnecessary(or maybe the person misunderstood by your explanation & confused modem password with wifi password).now you have to configure your modem from the start again.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you reset your entire modem to default settings.modem password is different from wifi password & as long as you have modem password you can access modem settings page to change wifi password.i don't know who told you to press wps switch to reset entire modem but that was completely unnecessary(or maybe the person misunderstood by your explanation & confused modem password with wifi password).now you have to configure your modem from the start again.



Could you please tell me how to do that....configure modem from the start....the modem password as per the instruction manual is admin....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2013)

it should work out of box just like it initially did.did you do anything to get it working after buying(any setup assistant/cd etc)?also first check that you can access modem settings page by opening 192.168.1.1 in your browser.if not then you need to manually set your pc ip address to 192.168.1.x(where x is any number between 2 & 200).if you have windows 7 then simply read help to know how to manually configure ip address or simply search on google.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 3, 2013)

whitestar...I did all that u advised...did a reinstall and reset and tried .... even pinging shows that there is internet activity but that blasted yellow triangle in the connectivity icon in the taskbar refuses to go away...still shows...Network, No internet access and when I try to diagnose the problem I get this message..the connection between your access points, router,the cable modem and the internet is broken...I am at my wit's end.....


----------



## dummydave (Sep 3, 2013)

bro change adapter setting of ur pc n try

Go to control panel-network and internet-network connections- select the wireless network connection(not the microsoft virtual port) and rt click and select properties- click on sharing tab-tick both the options 

N then try

bro change adapter setting of ur pc n try

Go to control panel-network and internet-network connections- select the wireless network connection(not the microsoft virtual port) and rt click and select properties- click on sharing tab-tick both the options 

N then try


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2013)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post the results here.also by pinging showing internet activity do you mean you can ping successfully sites like google.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post the results here.also by pinging showing internet activity do you mean you can ping successfully sites like google.





View attachment 12049
I hope i have uploaded what u need to see. I am a total newbie to networking and have googled like crazy but havent found the solution.  I know that I havent done something somewhere....but what I cant say. When I first installed the router I had no problems...its after I had this bsod that things started to act weird.... The local connection status is as follows :View attachment 12050


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2013)

can you ping sites like google in command prompt(type ping google.com in command prompt & post result here)?if yes then check in your network sharing center---change adapter settings page that your 3g connection/lan is set as default connection & also in your browser internet settings default connection is set as lan.

you can also take a look at this:
*broadbandforum.co/topic/46051-reli...p-link-3g375g-wireless-n-router-model-mr3420/


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> can you ping sites like google in command prompt(type ping google.com in command prompt & post result here)?if yes then check in your network sharing center---change adapter settings page that your 3g connection/lan is set as default connection & also in your browser internet settings default connection is set as lan.
> 
> you can also take a look at this:
> Reliance Netconnect Broadband Plus (ZTE 2726)+ TP-Link 3G/3.75G Wireless N Router (Model MR3420) - Reliance Netconnect Broadband Plus - India Broadband Forum



I cant ping google.com ...it saysView attachment 12052..the problem is the wireless network connection icon is not there in the internet icon (the  small rectangular icon with a plug on the top left corner)...it just shows like thisView attachment 12053..and how do I change the adapter settings in the 3G connection?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2013)

the pic you posted clearly says "internet access".try ping 74.125.235.39 in command prompt & see if it is successful.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the pic you posted clearly says "internet access".try ping 74.125.235.39 in command prompt & see if it is successful.



It says....destination host unreachable


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2013)

see the last post on page 1 & 2 of the link i posted above.did you configure your 3g modem in the same way or differently?


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 8, 2013)

Brother...I  tried everything u said...just one strange thing I noticed...on the quick set up page I do all the settings as instructed..then when I go to Network and look at the 3G settings I find Armenia and Orange Armenia in the drop down list. So I go back and make the changes in the QUick Set up Page...even reboot and I get all the congratulatory messages and then when I look at the 3G settings its bang....Armenia and orange armenia again.When I try to click on the drop down it doesnt work so I gotta go back to the Quick set up page and its like a vicious circle...I think the problem is here...what do I do now?????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2013)

ok just a guess but do you have some kind of script/ad blocker in your browser because sometimes they can mess with web interfaces.safest way is to use a browser with default settings & all addons disabled.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 8, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ok just a guess but do you have some kind of script/ad blocker in your browser because sometimes they can mess with web interfaces.safest way is to use a browser with default settings & all addons disabled.



I use Google Chrome...just the bare browser...nothing else....the problem didnt go away btw, the armenia problem got solved when I entered the details manually...and India and Reliance Net Connect was in place but the blasted yellow triangle just wont go away..tried almost everything


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2013)

i know this is difficult but it is always better in long run to learn to configure all the steps manually.did you try with any firewall/internet security suite firewall turned off?if you are getting similar details like in the msconfig.jpg pic you posted above then maybe issue is with your pc/laptop.try with another laptop/pc.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i know this is difficult but it is always better in long run to learn to configure all the steps manually.did you try with any firewall/internet security suite firewall turned off?if you are getting similar details like in the msconfig.jpg pic you posted above then maybe issue is with your pc/laptop.try with another laptop/pc.



I did that too...turned off the firewall...read somewhere that Kaspersky has the tendency to interfere with networking..even tried it on my friends pcs...with similar results....cant figure out what happened exactly.When I purchased the router and installed it there was no problem at all...used it satisfactorily for a couple of months with no issues and then this bsod....my ssd which was my primary drive with my os decided not to work anymore...I had a really tough time trying to get it up and working..just six months old (OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB) failed totally and had to fall back on my old faithful WD HDD 500 GB, reinstalled windows (the OCZ is still lying on my desk, a total waste of 12 K, contacted OCZ who tells me to send it back to them but cant right now owing to political probs in my area...we are in the midst of a strike thats been going on for a month and a half)..there is no end to my woes...Whitestar_999 I would like to thank you profusely for taking so much trouble over my problem.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2013)

no problem.i always try to learn from others as much as possible.as a last resort method you can try updating the router firmware but read all instructions before doing this & keep router connected to ups/inverter because any power loss/error during firmware updating will result in a dead router.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 9, 2013)

I did that too....made sure that the correct update was selected...there was a whole list of MR3020s but the version differentiated one from the other....


----------



## dummydave (Sep 10, 2013)

bro if u cn post sceen shot of all the settings u hav put in ur router


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 11, 2013)

View attachment 12128View attachment 12129View attachment 12130View attachment 12131View attachment 12132View attachment 12133


dummydave said:


> bro if u cn post sceen shot of all the settings u hav put in ur router



dude...here they are. hope u can help me

View attachment 12128View attachment 12129View attachment 12130View attachment 12131View attachment 12132View attachment 12133


dummydave said:


> bro if u cn post sceen shot of all the settings u hav put in ur router



dude...here they are. hope u can help me
View attachment 12134View attachment 12135View attachment 12136View attachment 12137


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2013)

just like earlier every screenshot of your network status you posted indicates that your net connection should work but it is not.win 7 network status shows as internet access on reliance network,ipconfig /all result shows network reliance as connected & getting ip address & dns servers address meaning dongle is working fine when connected to router.even router is working correctly.btw did you try connecting with router using with lan wire instead of wifi to see if net works.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> .btw did you try connecting with router using with lan wire instead of wifi to see if net works.


Using lan wire instead of wifi...ummm...could you be a little more specific bro?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2013)

i mean first try by turning off wifi in modem & using only lan wire to connect.then turn wifi on & use only wifi to connect(no lan wire connected to modem).in the end try with 2 devices one connected by lan & another(like mobile/ipad) connected with wifi.


----------



## ghantaukay (Sep 18, 2013)

i tried it all...now what do i do ? throw the thing into the dustbin?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2013)

call tp-link support & ask for replacement.


----------

